# bear hunting



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

is ther any of that in ND?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Tons! Hell, you can buy resident bear tags over the counter. We mainly have grizzlys but there's a couple spots where you can find blacks as well.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Tons! Hell, you can buy resident bear tags over the counter. We mainly have grizzlys but there's a couple spots where you can find blacks as well.


funny funny
i did my research this time bucko


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

browningboy said:


> funny funny
> i did my research this time bucko


Hey, way to go...do ya wanna cookie? It's about time you took the two seconds to look something up for yourself.

If you act like a dumbass don't be suprised to be treated like one.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> browningboy said:
> 
> 
> > funny funny
> ...


i am new to the state


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

you just said in one of your other posts on coyote hunting that you have gone to school here in GF all your life. If you are not going to post anything worthwhile, I suggest not posting at all! thanks man uke:


----------

